# Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

I figured it was about time for a thread for the under-appreciated (at least in the US) Isuzu Trooper. They never gained the following of Toyotas, or even Nissans, but are great trucks and quite capable. They're considered on par with Land Cruisers in many South/Central American countries.
Feel free to post other Isuzu trucks as well (Rodeos, Amigos, etc)
to start it off:


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_They're considered on par with Land Cruisers in many South/Central American countries.










You're a funny guy.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Jory)*

Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Jory)*

im using an '88 trooper frame for my 4x4 rabbit truck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it looks to be a nice strong frame.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Jory)*

Cool trucks, haven't seen to many on the road here.


_Modified by overby at 3:40 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (overby)*











_Modified by Jory at 4:59 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Jory)*

1990 Trooper $900
Clutch $112
Tint $100
Apline deck $130
Mild lift Free
Clutch slave and master $55
Custom front and rear bumper $200
Motor and trans mounts all $135
So far I LOVE this thing. Been the best SUV I have ever owned



























































_Modified by Badboyr66 at 3:48 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Badboyr66)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Jory)*

Here's a shot of a trooper I (briefly) owned:








I know where it is now. Who knows, it might end up in my driveway again










_Modified by Jory at 7:07 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## Yellow_bunny (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Jory)*

my old trooper
it was my first road leagel vehicle when i was 16










_Modified by Yellow_bunny at 3:22 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Yellow_bunny)*

Dang...thats a nice one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Yellow_bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yellow_bunny* »_my old trooper
it was my first road leagel vehicle when i was 16









_Modified by Yellow_bunny at 3:22 PM 2-1-2010_

You went to BDSS didn't you? I'm pretty sure I remember seeing that around town here. Always thought it looked dope.


----------



## Yellow_bunny (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (overby)*

ya i did go to BDSS everyone thought it was a land rover


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Yellow_bunny)*


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Yellow_bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yellow_bunny* »_ya i did go to BDSS everyone thought it was a land rover









Haha thats awesome. Was that blue caddy that was on ats cups at one point yours too? Always saw it in the lot and thought it was amazing.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (overby)*

Great thread.


----------



## sheets90g60 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (VolksAddict)*

Here's a couple of my Rodeo. Bought it in '03, bone stock (with the exception of the short-lived brush guard). 








After a little bit of work
















So far, it's been the most dependable vehicle I've owned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (sheets90g60)*

























Even a little VW content


_Modified by Badboyr66 at 4:38 AM 2-14-2010_


----------



## DC Josh (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Badboyr66)*

Great Pics! Awesome thread!


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (DC Josh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DC Josh* »_Great Pics! Awesome thread!

















Keep the pics coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## philndz (Jan 18, 2009)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/1619365996.html


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_

















Love it! Moar! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Had an '89 and liked it a lot, slapped on some aggressive 31's and wheeled it a bit, it's what got me into the sport.
The aftermarket is slim though, not many choices and you need to do a lot of custom work to get what you want.
Great trucks though.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sporin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sporin* »_
The aftermarket is slim though, not many choices and you need to do a lot of custom work to get what you want.
Great trucks though.

Very true. Calmini makes some stuff for them but it's pretty high.
I wonder what would happen if a company started making budget offroad parts for Troopers...


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jory)*

Well there are a few things here and there... but a competitor or two would not hurt.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, you CAN get the stuff, but since the aftermarket is so small there isn't much competition to drive new products and control prices.


----------



## Body Hauler (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (sheets90g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sheets90g60* »_Here's a couple of my Rodeo. Bought it in '03, bone stock (with the exception of the short-lived brush guard). 









Just picked up a 94 Rodeo, why was your brush guard short lived?


----------



## sheets90g60 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Isuzu Trooper Pic Thread (Body Hauler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Body Hauler* »_
Just picked up a 94 Rodeo, why was your brush guard short lived?

Right after I bought it I had the SAS done. With plans to have a custom winch bumper made, I decided to ditch the brush guard altogether.


----------

